# Lap coding w/cautery



## lsleaford (Apr 30, 2008)

I need help with proper coding of gyn surgery as follows:
 1. Dx lap with I&D of rt ovarian cyst
 2. Biopsy of posterior peritoneum
 3. Cauterization of endometriosis of posterior peritoneum
I was thinking 49321, but can I code for the cauterization?


----------

